# How to fillet a fish



## richoso1 (May 25, 2010)

I thought this may be helpful for some folks who need to see someone fillet a fish. I also made it available as a Wiki.

g


----------



## flbobecu (May 25, 2010)

Good video, thanks for sharing. However I highly recommend a fillet knife - and not something that large - unless you have VERY good skills with one. Furthermore some fish have ribs protruding the fillet and some people prefer just to smoke/steam/cook the fish then remove ribs/bones. 

A good fillet knife may be even sharper, and is more "agile" or "pliable" for following/contouring the bones/ribs. 

I'm by NO means any sort of expert on this, but for the fish I catch (Seat Trout, Redfish, etc.) a fillet knife is a must.


----------



## scubadoo97 (May 27, 2010)

Just different techniques.  The Japanese use a Deba which is a thick stiff single beveled knife as shown in this video.  They use a Deba on large or small fish.  I first learned with a thin flexible knife but now use more Japanese techniques.


----------

